# Uber Request while trying to rate pax



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone see this yet?
Happened to me twice this morning:
Complete a trip, I begin to rate the pax.
Before I even submit the rating, I get a ping that interrupts the rating process.
I accept the ping and it returns me to the rating process, which I finally submit.
After submitting, it doesn't display how much the fare was and goes right to the next pax request.
#WTFISTHIS


----------



## UberRalph (Aug 13, 2015)

Happens to me at least a few times a week, very annoying..


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

Getting a ping right after a drop off? 
Must be nice! I have to wait for at least a good 45 minutes for another ping after a drop off/rating.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Not sure why you're complaint about it being busy


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I dealt with this problem a lot today. So much so that I may not even need to log on Sunday. Gas prices scared off a lot of drivers in Chicago.


----------



## UberRalph (Aug 13, 2015)

I thought I was the only one that noticed the gas prices slowly creeping up..
Hopefully they raise the per mile rates soon.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Meanwhile gas is going down here. Saw gas for $2.55/ga


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Meanwhile gas is going down here. Saw gas for $2.55/ga


Lucky you ! the price of gas sucks in CA.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> Lucky you ! the price of gas sucks in CA.


*everything sucks in California


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Anyone see this yet?
> Happened to me twice this morning:
> Complete a trip, I begin to rate the pax.
> Before I even submit the rating, I get a ping that interrupts the rating process.
> ...


I am experiencing the same situation as you and it doesn't work well with me.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> *everything sucks in California


Right now the temperature in CA sucks, it's so hot it feels like I'm in AZ. What's up with that !


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> I dealt with this problem a lot today. So much so that I may not even need to log on Sunday. Gas prices scared off a lot of drivers in Chicago.


Dealt with it all night in Minneapolis. Vikings and Twins played, college kids are coming back to town.. I was worried about getting the guarantee tonight, I smashed it at roughly 40 hr. High gas prices did keep many off the streets too. up 30-35 cents from last week.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> Right now the temperature in CA sucks, it's so hot it feels like I'm in AZ. What's up with that !


It was a cool 115 today


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> It was a cool 115 today


O M G ! A living hell.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> O M G ! A living hell.


It's not that bad. It's a "dry heat"


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> It's not that bad. It's a "dry heat"


Think cool thoughts.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberRalph said:


> I thought I was the only one that noticed the gas prices slowly creeping up..
> Hopefully they raise the per mile rates soon.


but in DC they are going down
well DC area
DC is higher because its a city,but outside of it like Laurel, has gas around $2.40


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Shakenama said:


> Getting a ping right after a drop off?
> Must be nice! I have to wait for at least a good 45 minutes for another ping after a drop off/rating.


Yeah yeah... unfortunately I was actually trying to get off the system (end of my shift) when it would do this kind of ping before I finished rating the rider, etc.
I was very tired by that point, but I did not want to lower my acceptance rating either... granted that got blown to hell last night thanks to waiting at DFW for a request, only to receive a bunch from outside DFW airport, which I refuse to take, since we are paying for parking while in DFW and I would not be compensated that $2 toll and might actually LOSE money from gas, if that requester was only wanting a minimum fare trip. So I did not accept a bunch of requests and it dropped my acceptance rating like a rock. So much for any possible backup coverage from the weekly guarantees.

I have periods where requests go more than an hour apart... lately that has been the early morning hours when the streets USED to have VERY few drivers on the road.. but suddenly we now have quite a few out at that time and now the wait period has increased at those hours.. so it is time to change my game plans yet again.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

I filled at $2.21 in the Houston area


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah we are complaining because it's 85 degrees, and gawd-awful hot! In all seriousness, we know it is nowhere near what you are dealing with in Phoenix, but have *some* sympathy for us, there is no air conditioning in this town!

Gas: $4.19 a gallon at some stations. I search around for cheapest, but probably spend more on occasion than I save just by going out of the way to get there!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I usually end my trips a little early and get pings all the time with a passenger in the car. It's annoying, but I can deal with it.
No complaints about it so far.


----------

